# Retro Photo Shoot-Vintage Victory Rolls



## makeupNdesign (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi gorgeous gals! Just thought I'd post a video clip of a 40s-style photoshoot I did with my sister and closest friends. Enjoy and let me know your thoughts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YouTube - Retro Photo Shoot


----------



## bartp (Apr 12, 2008)

the white flowers are the perfect finishing touch!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 13, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 13, 2008)

That looks like so much fun!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 13, 2008)

We had a great time


----------

